# Alot to ask!



## scott_evo (Sep 28, 2010)

I apologise if these questions have been asked or if these are answered elsewhere on the forum but my use of the search button all morning hasn't been able to find these answers, so if they're elsewhere on the forum please be kind to link me to them!

Now, a little background update, my name is Scott, I'm 20 years old and for about a year and a half now I've been thinking about moving to Canada, the reason for my choice? well many people emigrate to Australia and I'm not a great fan of heat nor spiders, people did say about bears in Canada however you can hear and see them coming spiders you cannot, another reason is i do enjoy speaking little bits of french however i am fluent in English and the thought of learning another language ontop of English and what French i can speak just Doesn't really appeal to me, I'll stick to English and French!

So for the year and a half i was thinking about it, it wasn't an overly serious thought as i was in a serious relationship and she didn't fancy moving away from family and friend's so as you do when your in love you tend to keep her happy and do what she wants, however 2 weeks past we split up and i decided that it was a calling card and that i should move to Canada, so I've started to look into it for when I'm finished my apprenticeship and maybe have 3 or so years of experience behind me.

Now for my questions,

What do i need to know before moving to Canada?

How easy is it to move from the Scotland to Canada with regards to qualifications, i understand that Canada does not have the same qualifications as the Scotland does and have a thing called a journeyman qualification, what is this and how easy is it to swap over qualifications?

From what i have heard i also have to sit a driving test for a Canada driving license, how long after emigrating can i sit this?

I've heard that i have to return to the Scotland for a year after being in Canada a year could anyone elaborate on this?

Also if someone would be generous enough to give me a month run down of costs to live in Canada and what i would be paying out for? i know what i pay for in Scotland so i was wondering if someone could give me a run down of what id be paying in Canada.

Thanks for staying with and reading my short novel

Scott!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

scott_evo said:


> I apologise if these questions have been asked or if these are answered elsewhere on the forum but my use of the search button all morning hasn't been able to find these answers, so if they're elsewhere on the forum please be kind to link me to them!
> 
> Now, a little background update, my name is Scott, I'm 20 years old and for about a year and a half now I've been thinking about moving to Canada, the reason for my choice? well many people emigrate to Australia and I'm not a great fan of heat nor spiders, people did say about bears in Canada however you can hear and see them coming spiders you cannot, another reason is i do enjoy speaking little bits of french however i am fluent in English and the thought of learning another language ontop of English and what French i can speak just Doesn't really appeal to me, I'll stick to English and French!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site Scott,

Immigration to Canada is almost totally dependent on employment. You say your in an apprenticeship at present. May I ask what will be your trade when completed. Your answer will determine what advice I can give you.
Cheers.


----------



## scott_evo (Sep 28, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Welcome to the site Scott,
> 
> Immigration to Canada is almost totally dependent on employment. You say your in an apprenticeship at present. May I ask what will be your trade when completed. Your answer will determine what advice I can give you.
> Cheers.


oops! i thought i had mentioned it in my post, My Apprenticeship is a Master Technician course in light vehicle mechanics, hopefully by the time I'm looking to move to Canada I'll have experience on luxury/performance cars as well


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

scott_evo said:


> oops! i thought i had mentioned it in my post, My Apprenticeship is a Master Technician course in light vehicle mechanics, hopefully by the time I'm looking to move to Canada I'll have experience on luxury/performance cars as well


One of the routes I have been looking at is the Working Holiday Programme. If you are under 30 then you can go travel and find work for up to a year. I'm hoping to get some work, and if I like it over there/settle in hopefully I will be able to find a sponsor one I am in the job. Figured it is a better bet than trying to find work from here.

More info in this thread
Canada Youth Mobility Programme


Jim


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

My husband arrived in edmonton last week to start a new job and from what we have researched if you have a uk license you can swap it for a canadian one without a test. Not a definate though but this is what i have been told


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jennianne said:


> My husband arrived in edmonton last week to start a new job and from what we have researched if you have a uk license you can swap it for a canadian one without a test. Not a definate though but this is what i have been told


What you have been told is correct but I believe there is a time limit for doing so.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

i will soon find out the facts my hubby is going to get his canadian license tomorrow


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

My friend to make your lifea whole lot more simple. Why dont you apply for the FSW programme to obtain permanent residence in Canada?


----------

